# Move to the EU



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm a US citizen and I've always dreamed of living in the EU, particularity in one of the western European countries. As a non EU citizen, what types of visas are there available. I am an accountant and I'm working on my masters degree as well, I would probably look into moving in about 5 years. 

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the list of visa types for Germany.

For an American, the options for actually living in the EU fall under four general categories, though each country has its own rules and requirements, sometimes with significant differences: 

1. marriage or recognized partnership with an EU/EEA citizen; 

2. studying; 

3. loafing about being retired and independently wealthy;

4. working, under certain conditions - generally easier to obtain a work permit with more education and qualifications, and in high-demand occupations where there's a shortage of EU citizens able to do the job.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The requirements for immigrating to Europe are similar to those for immigrants to the US. Basically, you need a "sponsor" (or probably more accurately for Europe, a tie to the country). If you find a job, your employer is your sponsor and your right to remain is tied to the job - at least until you have lived there for 5 to 10 years and can get a general resident permit, not tied to the specific employer.

Other than that - there is the family angle. Though in Europe, that's limited more or less to being married to a local national or to someone with EU nationality. Again, until you have lived in the country a certain minimum time, your right to remain is linked to your marriage. 

The "inactive" option usually requires you to show that you have enough money to support yourself without resorting to public benefits, and in addition, you'll have to show each year that you have a health insurance coverage roughly equivalent to the national plan in whichever country you are. Usually easiest when you have a retirement pension you can point to - or if you just have enough money not to have to worry about making a living. (Well, we can all dream, can't we? <g>)

In your case, accounting is not a half bad way to go. Just be sure to pick up a foreign language or two (or three). Except for the UK, English is useful - but only if you have the local tongue more or less mastered. In the UK, exotic languages will give you valuable "brownie points." (Particularly in the London area if you're into finance related fields.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I think my option would only be to find a visa for a skilled job, my wife will have her nursing degree by then, and we are both bilingual, that might help as well. Also, I will be an Australian citizen by then and I believe I read that it might be easier to emigrate to the UK if you are an Australian citizen, I don't know if that's true but probably worth looking into. 

Thanks for the quick and helpful replies.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing to realize: nursing (and other medical related) qualifications are terribly hard to transfer. For nursing, it's likely your wife will have to re-qualify to a certain extent, no matter what EU country you choose.

Check on the Australian citizenship thing, but I don't think it's true any more. Many of the Australians we get here in the forum have UK citizenship and that's normally the way they avoid the usual visa routine when coming to Europe. And, everything could go topsy turvy if the UK referendum on leaving the EU goes wrong. You'll see that there is already some discussion about "what happens to UK citizens living in Europe" here on the forum and the answer right now is that no one has a clue.

At the moment, your best bet is probably with the accounting, provided you combine it with good language skills and a few years of experience in the US (dealing with international accounts if possible).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

